# Sage Bambino Plus overheating milk



## Paula SB (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone else has come across the problem of the Sage Bambino Plus overheating milk? Even on the lowest heat setting, it still heats the milk too hot. Weirdly, it was perfect on the 'ideal' setting the first few times we used it, but then randomly it just started to overheat the milk. And then not only is the milk too hot, but it goes thin and a bit nasty.

I know I can manually heat the milk, but part of the reason why we bought the machine was for the auto-milk heating. I've tried making sure the base of the jug is dry, and the jug is definitely firmly on the sensor.

Any thoughts/suggestions welcome!


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Paula SB said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has come across the problem of the Sage Bambino Plus overheating milk? Even on the lowest heat setting, it still heats the milk too hot. Weirdly, it was perfect on the 'ideal' setting the first few times we used it, but then randomly it just started to overheat the milk. And then not only is the milk too hot, but it goes thin and a bit nasty.
> 
> ...


 How old is the machine? I know there has been a few reports that the temp sensor can become faulty if not kept clean and dry.

at what stage will it shut off? or do you have to switch it off to stop it heating.

are you still using the milk jug supplied with the machine?


----------



## Paula SB (Mar 31, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> How old is the machine? I know there has been a few reports that the temp sensor can become faulty if not kept clean and dry.
> 
> at what stage will it shut off? or do you have to switch it off to stop it heating.
> 
> are you still using the milk jug supplied with the machine?


 It's only a week old... still using the jug it came with. And it does shut off, but it seems to be really inconsistent with how long it heats for. Using the same settings and the same amount of milk two different times this morning gave two different results - one that was fine and one overheated and thin (foam aside).

Not sure if this is something I should be contacting Sage about as a potential faulty issue?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Paula SB said:


> Not sure if this is something I should be contacting Sage about as a potential faulty issue?


 I would give them a call if its only a week old. they will send an engineer out to have a look, at some point.


----------



## Paula SB (Mar 31, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> I would give them a call if its only a week old. they will send an engineer out to have a look, at some point.


 Oh amazing - that's good to know. Thanks!


----------

